# Very sick Weather Loach



## tanieanie (Apr 23, 2013)

I purchased a weather loach for my sons aquarium about 5 days ago. The firsts few days the loach was doing great and swimming around and entertaining. I noticed yesterday morning that the loach wasn't moving at all and I used the handle of the net to scoot him a little to check if he was alive. He startled and moved a few inches very awkwardly and then settled in. This has been the case since yesterday morning as he only is moving a few inches when he is startled by activity or the light going on. He also looks like he is leaning over somewhat when he moves. (like he is struggeling to stay upright) I brought a water sample to the Fish store and they checked it and said all is well. I also purchased one of those cheap color changing test strip kids and tested again today and everything looks great. 

The Facts; 

The aquarium is a 10 gallon, has been established two months, contains 3 neons, 4 guppies and the loach, I feed tropical flake food and occasional bloodworms (freeze dried) We have not lost a fish since we started putting fish in a month ago, We have a filter that hangs on the side (waterfall type) that came with the setup as well as a undergravel filter with two powerheads. I am new to fishkeeping as my son wanted an aquarium. 

Any Ideas on how to help the loach would be greatly appreciated. 

Tanya


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

water temp? I "believe" the weather loach likes cooler water....


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

This may also be helpfull

Weather Loach (Misgurnus anguillicaudatus) - Loaches Online


----------

